# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  xin giúp cài bt toshiba vf s9

## hminhtq

em có con toshiba vfs9 1k5 và spindle chịna 1k5 mà ko biết cài đặt cụ nào có xin hướng dẫn em cài các thông số cho cái spin này ạ
 Em cài sao mà vừa bấm run cái nó báo ocl quá dòng luôn ạ

----------


## hminhtq

em đo ohm giữa 3 pha là 1,7ohm vậy có bình thường ko ạ

----------


## hminhtq

up lên cho các cao thủ giúp đỡ newbie em mượn một con biến tần khác là cutes ct200es đầu vào 220v 3 pha nhưng spindle chỉ chạy max 5hz spin quay chậm dòng trên biến tần báo 11A các ccao thủ xin gúp em phải cài những thông số nào và sao dòng mới có 5hz mà lên tới 11a ạ

----------


## Tuanlm

Đối với Toshiba VF-S11:
- FH=400
-uL=400 (Phân biệt với UL nhé).
mọi thông số khác để mặc định
Cắm điện, vặn núm chỉnh lên max và nhấn run.

Nếu cháy, đổi con mới và làm lại  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Cài đặt thì tạm thời chịu. Mobi nên khó tra cứu thông tin. Nhưng với biến tần (vfd) thì có mấy cái param cần lưu ý.
- điện áp và tần số tối đa (220v & 400Hz).
- điện áp và tần số điều chỉnh tối đa 220v & 400Hz.
- điện áp và tần số làm việc tối thiểu. Nên là 10v & 20Hz.

- đặc tuyến làm việc là V/F.

Ngoài ra còn nhiều param khác liên quan đến điều khiển.

Biến tần cũ có thể set tần số và điện áp hơi đặc biệt, nên có thể gây quá dòng cho thiết bị không tương thích.

----------

hminhtq

----------


## hminhtq

con tóhiba của em là vào 380 em chỉnh áp ra là 220v tần số thì điều chỉnh bằng núm vặn mà bấm run cái là nó lỗi quá dòng luôn còn cái biến tần cutes ct-200es đầu vào 220 1,5kw thì chạy chỉ lên đc 5hz không tăng lên được nữa và chạy tầm 1 phút nó cũng báo quá dòng hic chả nhẽ lại phải mua biến tần khác sao  :Stick Out Tongue:   em tưởng con spindle có vấn đề hôm nạy chạy 200km đổi cái khác và về nó "vũ như cẩn"

----------


## Tuanlm

Bạn thực hiện hết các bước kia chưa? nhớ là để núm vặn max rồi bấm run mà không đc làm ngược lại.

----------

hminhtq

----------


## hminhtq

Em làm hết rùi ạ vặn max ấn run cái lỗi OL luôn ạ vặn min thì không lỗi nhuưng spindle cũng ko quay vặn lên 1 tí cái lại lỗi OL tiếp

----------


## Ga con

Em nghi bác chỉnh V/F chưa đúng. Mấy ông thợ set sẵn cứ toàn để 220V/50Hz.
Chưa bấm nút run, bác vặn biến trở lên hết thì màn hình nó hiển thị bao nhiêu Hz.

Các bác có lỗi ít nhất theo em cũng mô tả, hoặc chụp hình. Như bác Mãi Chờ ở thớt kia em nghĩ sẽ chờ mãi vì đến lần thứ mấy em hỏi rồi mà cũng không biết nó bị cái gì, bác ấy muốn cái gì.

Thanks.

----------

hminhtq

----------


## CKD

Như của bác chủ là mua mới (dù là đồ cũ). Do đó cứ yêu cầu người bán setup mấy nội dung sau.
- đặc tuyến vf.
- áp 220v
- tần số 400hz.

Biện pháp hiệu quả nhất là chịu khó ôm luôn cái motor đi mua. Cái nào chạy được thì vác về.

Vì qua cách trao đổi của bác chủ hình như không có khái niệm param, không hiểu rỏ điện áp hay tần số, càng không hiểu đặc tuyến vf là gì. Nên việc tự setup e là phải nghiên cứu thêm nhiều. Nhất là phải tìm cái manual tiếng anh.. đọc vài chục trang.

----------

hminhtq

----------


## hminhtq

Em khẳng định là các chỉ số điện áp lớn nhất 220v tần số lớn nhất là 400hz đặc tính v/f tần số làm việc tối thiểu 1 hz mấy cái này ko thể sai ạ tiếng anh em cũng hiểu đôi chút chỉ có cái điện ap tối thiểu thì chưa có cái toshiba có hướng dẫn tiếng việt ạ để đêm nay e làm 1 bài có clip và hình ảnh cho cac cụ phán tiếp chân thành cảm ơn các cụ còn mua mới thì chắc phải chờ lương xem có giấu dc vợ xu nào ko ( vợ em nó muốn đập cái cnc của e lắm rùi mặc dù em mua đồ về toàn nói giá 1/3 hihi ) cái khung của e sắp hoàn thành maf spindle ko chạy

----------


## hminhtq

Cụ nào có spindle tàu 1k5  đo giúp e điện trở giữa 3 dây của spindle là 1,7 ohm ko ạ

----------


## emptyhb

Bác chủ kiểm tra lại cái jack đấu điện vào spindle xem đã nối đúng chưa? Nó có 4 chấu, nếu bác tự hàn dây thì bác lấy đồng hồ đo, vặn về thang đo điện trở hay thông mạch cũng được.

Giữ 1 que đo cố định vào 1 chấu, que còn lại chạm vào lần lượt 3 chấu còn lại

Sẽ có 3 chấu thông nhau theo từng cặp, còn lại 1 chấu là để nối đất. Bác hàn jack cho đúng vị trí 3 chấu kia.

Xong xuôi test thử, nếu chưa được mới kiểm tra tiếp biến tần

----------

hminhtq

----------


## hminhtq

dây cho spindle tự tay em hàn lấy 3 dây thông nhau em hàn lên biến tần dây còn lại số 4 em không hàn
sau khi reset biến tần về thông số mặc định em chỉ chỉnh sửa các thông số sau
FH lên 400
UL lên 400
Pe  :Frown:  v/f control mode selection )  là 0(V/F Constant)

F306 output Voltage adjustment  là  220 các thông số khác giữ nguyên

khi không đấu dây động cơ biến tần chạy ok vặn tăng giảm tần số bình thường khi đấu dây vào văn lên cái là lỗi OCL

----------


## Tuanlm

ACC chuyển về giá trị 0.1 đi bạn.

----------


## CKD

Mình nghĩ có liên quan đến OLN.
Trước mình có dùng 1 cái của toshiba (không nhớ rỏ đời) cũng không dùng được với spindle china. Dùng với motor khác thì ok.
Do mua nên mình yêu cầu người bán setup. Chạy không được, người bán mò cả buổi cũng không được, nên trả lại chuyển qua dùng omron.
Lúc đó cũng không có time tìm hiểu

Mà quả thật thì mình không có thiện cảm với mayad cái vfd cũ này nếu phối ghép cùng spindle china.
Nếu chơi với đồ china thì mình đồng bộ hết. Chúng nó sinh ra là dành cho nhau nên mình dùng rất vô tư, không lo nghĩ.
Dùng omron thì đôi khi chạy motor nóng & rít. Có thể do base frequency. Mò chỉnh thay đổi thử xem sao.
Ban chuyển giữa chế độ hiển thị V & f xem thế nào, để kiểm tra VF có đúng không. Nếu F là 20 thì V là 10. Nếu V lớn hơn thì OC là hiển nhiên.
Lục manual xem lại hết các thông số VF.

----------

